

ACM ICPC World Finals 2009: gold medals go to Russia and China - simanyay
http://cm2prod.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp?page=Results%20World%20Finals%202009

======
csbartus
I think innovation will follow soon in an era when no VCs needed anymore.

The only advantage left for US is the English language as the de-facto
standard for web + their pragmatism, part of the culture, which is hard to
beat.

